# Surround Sound for Theatre



## fishyswishy (Sep 25, 2003)

I have a question open to anyone who knows who has a surround sound system in their theatre also if you know so then how?


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 25, 2003)

what exactly do you need to know about suround sound in theaters?


----------

